
Jaron Lanier interview on how social media ruins your life - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc_Jq42Og7Q
======
jmarinez
+1 Excellent interview albeit a bit short. Love the "Trump as a victim of
social media" epiphany. Classical Jaron.

